# extreme C



## meccio (Sep 29, 2005)

This is my first contribution to this forum.

My new Colnago Extreme C has been delivered to me last Friday.

Size 58, d.a. group, fsa slk mega exo compact, ksyrium SL, san marco era saddle, look keo pedals, bontranger carbon bar, Deda einstein aluminium stem.

with pedals, cage and computer the weight is 7.4 kg approximately. 

Only a short ride so far. Light, responsive and confortable (how could it not be?)

It is the first Colnago I own, and I cannot make any comparison with Colnago C50 and others Colnago products.

Other bikes owned: DeRosa King X Light; Look 481 SL; Pinarello Prince. The extreme C is much lighter than the DeRosa and Look, mounted with similar stuff.

Am I the first one to own one of them, after Rasmussen and Dekker?


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Congrats. Pictures please...


----------



## meccio (Sep 29, 2005)

two pictures of my nex Extreme C. They are not so good, I will try to post something better. The plan is also to get rid of some of the spacers.


----------



## meccio (Sep 29, 2005)

these pictures are a little better....


----------



## meccio (Sep 29, 2005)

*new aggressive tactic for sprinters*

The bike is light, so I decided to adopt a new strategy in my sprints in order to obtain some "extra-push". Problem is : the peloton in the back could complain a little bit..


----------



## meccio (Sep 29, 2005)

*apologies*

I am verry sorry for the previous post. A couple of weeks ago I had some problems posting the picture of my bike (the real one), and I asked a friend of mine, more computer litterate, to do it for me. I gave him my password. He has now posted this picture on my name. Let me apologize for that. It will not happen again.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

That's the funniest picture I've seen in a while.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*That's F'd up...*

But nice Extreme C though!


----------



## solorider (Aug 16, 2004)

*Exteme C*

So, is the "C" in the exteme c stand for extreme colon?


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

meccio said:


> these pictures are a little better....


Does the bike come with the fluted chainstays? Hard to tell from the pic, but I think so (the stays should be spatula shaped).


----------



## meccio (Sep 29, 2005)

*stays*

yes, the chainstays are "spatula shaped". It is the first Colnago I own and I am not in a position to tell whether they feel different from the chainstays of other Colnago models. To tell the truth, most likely I would not have been able to tell the difference even if I had owned other Colnago bikes.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Ughhh. .*



meccio said:


> these pictures are a little better....


One thing. That suit case under the seat kinda defeats the purpose of a superlight frame.


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

*Extreme C*

 I ordered mine today, should get it next week. Can't wait


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

I ordered mine in October.........and I'm still waiting! What colour? sloping or standard? Please let me know, when you get it, whether it has bosses for one bottle cage or two. Thanks.


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

oldtrackie said:


> I ordered mine in October.........and I'm still waiting! What colour? sloping or standard? Please let me know, when you get it, whether it has bosses for one bottle cage or two. Thanks.


undefined It is a sloping 48, color : NS03  I will post a picture as soon as I got it


----------



## meccio (Sep 29, 2005)

*suit case*

Katzrkol,

you are wrong. In that suitcase I keep a couple of products which help me to fully exploit my Extreme C.


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

*got my new bike*

 got my new bike yesterday & went up to GMR today , very nice, what a big difference from my Specialized. Money well spend.


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

Very nice.........and looks like there are fittings for a bottle cage on the down tube? (contrary to official Colnago information).

Still waiting for mine!

Have fun!


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

oldtrackie said:


> Very nice.........and looks like there are fittings for a bottle cage on the down tube? (contrary to official Colnago information).
> 
> Still waiting for mine!
> 
> Have fun!


Seems that Colnago has beefed up the serialized bikes, i.e., production frames. They can take two bottle holders, and I think no longer have the 98kg rider weight limit. But there is no free lunch: I believe the Extreme-C is now advertised as 150 gms lighter than the C50, down from 200 gms of last year's prototype.

What's interesting is I took a closer look at the Arte last weekend in an LBS. This is Colnago's lowest end frame made in Taiwan. It has the same spatula-shaped carbon chainstays!  They are so wide you can paint a mural on them, which is what Colnago did on the Arte. Very nice paint work though.


----------



## Kap (Feb 15, 2006)

Here's mine - awaiting Dura Ace, Cinelli neo carbon bars & stem, spinning Michelin pro's on Mavic ES, selle Italia saddlle, and Chris King HS. 

www.furbert.com


----------

